# Ringworm?



## akc0804 (Jan 13, 2016)

Found this spot right at the crease of her back leg last night. I think it may be ringworm but I'm not sure. Thoughts?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm guessing a black fly bite.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I also think a bug bite is more likely. Give it a day, see if it starts to heal/change and then reevaluate.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma just came back from the breeder's house after being boarded for 4 days. She had some pretty funky looking "bites" in the same area and on her belly. They have pretty much cleared themselves up within a few days. They have bugs that we don't have here in the city.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I also think it is a bite from a black fly. My V was bitten by black flies, bees, etc.; he is now very suspicious of anything that flies


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Im 99% certain its a bacteria infection of the skin. Amos had that exact thing in that exact spot (which I panicked and quarantined him for) that looks like textbook ringworm to us nonprofessionals. Got him in to the vet and they gave me a topical antibiotic spray. One squirt and it was gone. It might clear up on its own but I had company coming in town and just wanted it gone, especially if it was ringworm!!! My vet didn't charge for the visit and I paid $20 for the spray, which was a good sized bottle and could be used in the future if it recurred. Good luck!


----------

